# We didn't have enough to worry about....now Zombie flies?!



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyone hear anything about these Zombie flies, now being found in CA?
http://news.yahoo.com/zombie-fly-parasite-killing-honeybees-230200867.html

Sheri


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yep, they were last seen multiplying at an alarming rate in the Diseases and Pests Forum! 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...y-parasite-turns-honeybees-into-zombie-slaves


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Barry said:


> Yep, they were last seen multiplying at an alarming rate in the Diseases and Pests Forum!



:applause: I needed a laugh!


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Barry's right and they have spread over to the general forum, where Monsanto has propagated them. From there the flies have turned forum members brains into mush. Poor Ace was the first to be Zombified. He will never get that plane off the ground now!!:lookout:TED


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Now for a more serious note...Back in the late ninties, USDA scientist released with good intentions the Phorid fly in the effort to control fireants. The fly does the same thing to the ants as the flies in California do to bees, eats their brains out. What is interesting that within one year after that release of the the Phorid flies in the Montgomery, Alabama area, 50% of ALL commercial colonies collapsed and died out. We could never get the USDA researcher to admit that the fly had crossed over to another species-the honeybee. But it is strange that fireants nest deep in the ground during the winter months and the fly had to overwinter somewhere, possible in beehives. Biologically, there is not much difference in an ant and a honeybee. Since then, there is only one commercial operation left in the state of Alabama. All the others literally died out. Makes you wonder if USDA in its intent to rid the Southern United States of a major pest, did not accidentally shoot commercial beekeeping in the foot. That dieoff, years ago is considered the first report of the CCD outbreak in the United States. I lost 50% of my bees during that time. TED


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Why am I not surprised? Thanks Ted. I am sorry for all of our losses.


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

I have noticed a few flies hanging around the outside of my hive. I wondered what they were up to. Maybe now I know.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

This is just what the almond growers don't want to hear, another reason for not sending bee to California.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

A researcher checked my hives every month last season. They aren't that big of an issue. 
Its a parasitic fly that usually lays its egg in wasps, it either crossed over to bees, or its been doing it a long time but no one knew.
So far it doesn't sound like anything to get alarmed about.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Stevebeeman said:


> ........ another reason for not sending bee to California.


They've been seen in SD as well. Once we start looking, they may be found to be widespread. Hopefully, as Dan suggests, it won't develop into too much of a problem.
Sheri


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll bet it's been a problem since CCD became common, only now we know the source. We could always get little armored abdominal vests for the bees. :lookout:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Stevebeeman said:


> This is just what the almond growers don't want to hear, another reason for not sending bee to California.


Maybe the stringent inspection going in to CA will have to be implimented on the way out too, to keep this fly in CA.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> Maybe the stringent inspection going in to CA will have to be implimented to keep this fly in CA.



Don,t you mean coming out.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes. I probably shoudn't Post after 10hrs of driving.


----------



## Rob Renneker (Aug 7, 2006)

I actually had somebody ask me if I have had zombie fly problems today. I'm used to being asked unusual bee questions a lot, but i must admit I had absolutely no idea what in the world they were talking about until I got on beesource tonight.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rob Renneker said:


> I actually had somebody ask me if I have had zombie fly problems today.


......and you answered no but I do have four kids?


----------



## Rob Renneker (Aug 7, 2006)

I should have, Jim! Don't tell my boys to look for zombie flies, they will be outside with a mason jar and a net tearing apart my hives.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like my grandson! Anything that involves a net and bugs or fish or creepy-crawlies...


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

here is a thread from a year ago
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?249871-project-apis&p=611240#post611240
made me worry then, still do.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

The genus that attacks ants is Pseudacteon, the genus that attacks bees and wasps is apparently Apocephalus. These flies tend to be very host specific so presumably the fire ant specific ones should not be a problem for bees. It would be interesting to know what species of phorids were screened in the labs while surveying for an ant biological control agent. What was brought in and did any escape? There is a thread in the diseases and pest forum.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Species specific my !!!! Alabama lost half her bees after the Phorid fly was released back in the late 1990's.......TED


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm on your side Ted. This is what makes me nervous about Monsanto. Scientists who think they are smarter than they actually are.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe Monsanto's Beeologics will develop a Remembee product that can eliminate the phorid fly threat?

They have the technology.


----------

